# Flamborough Rally is NOW CANCELLED



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
We are sorry to say that we have had to cancel this rally as we have found out today that my son is to have a kidney transplant on the 28th April (my daughter is donating one of her kidney's) & as only 6 vans were coming it is now not viable. We hope to be able to run this rally later on in the year.

Regards
R/M


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Just an enquiry, is this Hartendale Farm which is a Caravan Club CL ?

Just looked it up on Caravan Club website and it says it is an adults only site.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

TheOggies said:


> Just an enquiry, is this Hartendale Farm which is a Caravan Club CL ?
> 
> Just looked it up on Caravan Club website and it says it is an adults only site.


Looks the same place, same address and directions, if so, does the adults only rule apply to this rally ?


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
Yes this is the same site and although the CL is adults only the rally field is not so children & dogs are welcome

Regards
R/M


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard & Mary
hope everything goes ok with the ops, wish them both speedy recoveries

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

RichardandMary said:


> Hi All
> We are sorry to say that we have had to cancel this rally as we have found out today that my son is to have a kidney transplant on the 28th April (my daughter is donating one of her kidney's) & as only 6 vans were coming it is now not viable. We hope to be able to run this rally later on in the year.
> 
> Regards
> R/M


Hope all goes well for your son and daughter

Regards frank


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Fingers all crossed for all of you, am thinking off you


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hope all goes well and that they both make a speedy recovery having one to worry about is bad enough but two at the same time, we will keep our fingers crossed and say a little prayer for you all.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Send both of them lots of love from Drummer. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Thinking of you all R&M, we hope all goes well and they both get back to full health really soon.

Keith & Sharon


----------

